# tt vs bmw z3



## g9att (Jan 1, 2015)

hi all,
i'm looking for a 2 seater convertible and was wondering what the pro's and cons are with the tt against the z3?

I know this may not be the most unbias place to ask but hey ho its worth an ask 

budget is 3k so will be a mk1

cheers dave


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

The z3 was on my list when looking found the 2.2 was the one to go for very reliable cars but the TT roadster was to good to miss when this one came up for sale think you need to take both out for a drive


----------



## g9att (Jan 1, 2015)

I was maybe looking at the 6cyl bmw but the handling is said to be a bit poor compared to the tt?


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

20ltr and 2.2 is 6 cilinder


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

g9att said:


> I was maybe looking at the 6cyl bmw but the handling is said to be a bit poor compared to the tt?


Surely you've got that the wrong way round?

TT handling can easily be improved though.


----------



## g9att (Jan 1, 2015)

DPG said:


> g9att said:
> 
> 
> > I was maybe looking at the 6cyl bmw but the handling is said to be a bit poor compared to the tt?
> ...


I was thinking that the z3 would be more tail happy compared to the tt 4wd?


----------

